# Height pedal not locking



## thematrixz (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

I've recently bought a used HS828 track blower, this is a huge step up for me since I'm coming from a HS621 machine.

The pedal in the rear to lift and lower the auger housing doesn't seem to lock in place, if I stepped on it, the front of the blower will change the height but if I release the pedal and push down on the handle bars lightly, the blower will go back to it's original height.

Is this by design or should the pedal lock the height?

Thanks

Tan


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Should definitely lock the height. This was addressed in another forum, sorry can't remember who posted it, or the fix.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum thematrixz. I searched the Honda forum and found these threads related to your problem. I hope these help you.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/1223-honda-hs1332tas-questions.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/1417-hs80-adjusting-skids-rear-release-bar.html


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Look under the machine, it should be easy to see the 3 notch mechanism underneath and possibly spot why/where it isn't engaging a notch as it moves. It's by no means a complex system.


----------



## thematrixz (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I went out to the garage and played with the snowblower a bit and found that I have to lift the handle bars to the point where the rear of the tracks are off the ground while stepping on the lift pedal to get it to lock. 

Now I can't wait for the 1st snow storm to test this out. The motor starts with 1st pull every time but I still have to test out the belts and the auger systems.

Tan


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tan 
Would be nice if you and Shredsled added a location to your profiles so it pops up under your user name.

Enjoy the new machine.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Shredsled said:


> Look under the machine, it should be easy to see the 3 notch mechanism underneath and possibly spot why/where it isn't engaging a notch as it moves. It's by no means a complex system.


Look between the track drive wheels on the left side. that's where you will see the 3 step locking bar.

It's difficult to move the machine and view this locking mech at the same time.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

thematrixz said:


> Thanks for all the help. I went out to the garage and played with the snowblower a bit and found that I have to lift the handle bars to the point where the rear of the tracks are off the ground while stepping on the lift pedal to get it to lock.
> 
> Now I can't wait for the 1st snow storm to test this out. The motor starts with 1st pull every time but I still have to test out the belts and the auger systems.
> 
> Tan


Be careful in this position. Your auger is below your tracks. It's more likely to be a rototiller then a snowblower. Your main auger will probably hit your driveway, if you have stones or gravel....your going to dig a lot of stones and gravel.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was kinda of thinking the same. If I remember correctly there are three positions. A transport, work, and scrape position. It sounds as though, you are putting it into the scrape position. This might mean that you need to adjust the shoes and scraper bar.


----------

